# Where can I get the Lightest Roasted Bean



## coffeelove91 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I am really a coffee novice, and would appreciate if anyone could tell me which is the lightest roast available.

Also, where could I get any suggestions?

Thank you for replies


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What flavours or characteristics are you looking for?


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

Glenn's question will act as a good primer.

To explain, specialty coffees roasted by a skilled roaster are not usually roasted to a 'dark' 'medium' or 'light' level like you may see on coffees from sources such as the supermarket. What a good roaster will do however is roast the bean in order to get the best flavours and characteristics of the bean to come through in the cup when brewed. As no two beans are the same, what might be good for one bean may be what could be considered 'dark' yet another bean may have a 'light' roast.

What I believe Glenn may be trying to establish is, if there are certain flavours or characteristics you like or have a preference for, it may be better for us to point you towards some beans that will give you the desired effect, irrelevant of the roast level.

One final thing to note is how you intend to brew your coffee? It is fairly common for coffee that is intended to be used for milk based drinks such as cappuccinos to have a darker roast. This is usually because it helps certain flavours to punch through the milk although is not a concrete rule and again it can depend very much on the individual coffee.

Dont worry if this seems like a lot to think about when picking a coffee, but if you can start by telling us what Glenn asked, and perhaps the method you normally make your coffee we can point you towards some of the many lovely coffees available out there.


----------

